# Hedgie names =]



## Paprika<3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello I am new to owning a hedgie. I have named her Paprika. She is a salt and pepper and i absolutely love her. I just want to know all the names everyone has for their hedgies out there or any other cool animall that you have as well. =]


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

No other animals in my house, my dogs are at my parents. Our hedgie is Hercules Buckwheat Pooperson, or Herc for short. This may sound silly, but I gave him a big name so he wouldn't ever feel small (how can he feel small, he's Hercules!). Anyways, it suits him perfectly.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

My hedgies name is Holly, but my family calls her baby.  
I also have a dog named Teddy (Ted for short).


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

haha...well, my hedgie's name is Hodge-Podge, but when i first got him, i thought about naming him "Searchin'," like "Sea Urchin," but all smushed up and w/out the "U," and also because hedgies are known for being curious. i also have: 3 dogs-a farm collie named Harmony, a great pyrenees named Badger, a corgi named Pumpkin, three cats named Annabelle (the mama), Princess, and Froebel (pronounced FURR-bull) (the kittens), and about 50 alpacas that i won't bother to name for you .


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

We've got Igel Sonic G6 Z Hedgeforth (or just Igel haha) and Pindsvin (but we all call her Penny). Soon to join the herd is Kirpi and and Kanderala-- I'm so excited for them


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> We've got Igel Sonic G6 Z Hedgeforth (or just Igel haha) and Pindsvin (but we all call her Penny). Soon to join the herd is Kirpi and and Kanderala-- I'm so excited for them


i know that Igel means hedgehog in german, but what do the others mean?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

They're all different languages for hedgehog. Pindsvin is Danish, Kirpi is Turkish and Kanderala is Punjabi. My whole herd has names that mean "hedgehog" in different languages.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok lets see we have:

*Breeding Herd:*
Boys: Sir Truffles, Malibu, Aero Spunk, Drizzle, Whittaker, Acadian and File (Fee-Lay) 
Girls: Romani, Cassia, Keaira, Evangeline, Sooleawa and Peanut. 
*Ex Breeding *: Ashes
*Rescues:* Jahzara, Huffalump, Annalade & Ruby
*Rehomes:* Spike & Chloe

We have 2 American Eskimo Dog pups named Shimmer and Bandit.

We have a red claw crab names Blackie Nip Nip

We have 2 fighting fish named: Dragu and Mr Blue


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Petunia was our first baby girl. Now we have Gilbert.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Hedgehogs : Cupcake and Rolo
Dogs: Dash, Leap, and Seraphina (Sera for short)
Cats: Icarus, Lecktor, and Ambrosia
Gerbils: Sahara and Mojave
Betta: Skiddish


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

- Hedgehog baby boy named Truffle (I did not know there already WAS a Truffle on here HH Grove)
- second baby coming at the end of April will be named Toffee, Taffy or Skittles, not sure yet
- Chesapeake Bay retriever Jacob's Ladder (Jake for short)
- various freshwater fish including discus (90 gallon tank) none named, to many!!
- three seahorses, Cayenne, Pepper and Jalapeno
- Bear the Guinea Pig


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I am in no way biased, but I definitely think Paprika is the best name for a hedgehog! ..she's not paprika colored, but she's a gorgeous Algerian Chocolate Snowflake Pinto instead ;P


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Hedgie - StellaLuna Luna for short
My first hedgies name was Heidi


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

My hedgie's name is Wolfgang Amadeus but i just call him Wolfie. 
Dogs: Henry-poodle, Jake-dobie, Bear-chow and black lab mix, and Charlie- terrier and chihuahua (we think, I rescued him and that's what the vet told us). 
Fishies: Huey- Fantail goldfish (which i think is a female) and Stud- Red Swordtail Guppy (because we know he's male)
Parrot: Pickle- Blue fronted amazon

We have a full house.


----------



## Paprika<3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha I love the name Paprika I was thinking of Blue's Clue's when i named her because she is a salt and pepper butt in that show they have a baby named Paprika hah and it sounded cute. I love how you name your babies after different languages that was a great idea. I also have ducks and chickens and 2 dogs. the chickens do not have names but all my ducks do. I have 7 of them Ping, Pong, Aflac, Blue, Roscoe, Creamer( because she looks like coffee creamer haha), and Mama. My 2 dogs names are Cheeto(Pug) and Peanut(Schnauzer). I am so glad you have shared your names they are great names. =]


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> about 50 alpacas that i won't bother to name for you .


Do you spin their wool??
I knit so i always get curious when people own fiber animals.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> about 50 alpacas that i won't bother to name for you .


I. Love. Alpacas. So jealous of you. My sister went to Peru recently and brought me back all alpaca-themed gifts. I'm a little sad that it is spring now and I can't wear my alpaca wool hat (adorned with a pattern of alapacas, of course!). :lol:

To stay on-topic, my hedgie is named Liam. No real reason, I just really like the name.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I have Holly hedgepig my albino girl, mitch my rescue (he came with the name), Welly (my tenrec named after wellington womble because he looks like one), Pharaoh my long eared (we were told he was egyptian).

We have a bearded dragon called Nino(after footballer Fernando Torres), 2 dogs called bobby and lacy, a cat called jess and ninja fish my fighter. plus 2 gold fish downstairs my mum did name them but cant remember what they were.

im getting another hedgie soon and if its a boy it will be called D-Dog (after my grandads plane in the 2nd world war) and if its a girl she will probably be called Roxy


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

hedgie is called oreo
doggies are called beethoven, mozart and rogue
gecko is called zippy


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

ArJay said:


> HodgepodgeHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > about 50 alpacas that i won't bother to name for you .
> ...


i don't, but my mom and grandma do (i live in a 3 generation home). do you know a lot about alpacas? i think we're not going to show the actual animals any more, but we often do go to shows to sell stuff and whatnot...


----------



## QuillaSarsaparilla (Mar 30, 2011)

My first little girl is named Quilla Kore (pronounced Kor-a) sasraparilla


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> ArJay said:
> 
> 
> > HodgepodgeHedgehog said:
> ...


I don't know a lot about them but i do plan to raise fiber animals one day and their wool is perfect. I also really adore angora bunnies. A lot of the woman on the knitting forum i go on raise alpacas as well. That's really awesome that they spin. I plan to venture off into it over summer when i'm not so busy with school so i will be looking into fibers to buy and whatnot. My summer knitting project will be pretty big as well but i love it and never have time with college going on so i might as well do as much as i can while i can. Spinning and knitting are really great crafts if you ever decide to learn. I'm sure your mother and grandmother would be happy too.


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

get ready for this one it is a very very abnormal out of no where and may be hard to say ready ok

--------------------------Marvin (mar-vin)------------------------------


i no hard right


----------



## Paprika<3 (Apr 4, 2011)

that was a veryyyy diffucult name to say lemme tell youuu lol


----------



## thegiggleb0x (Mar 19, 2011)

my hedgie's name is thistle... i can't remember what her name was before (i adopted her from someone who didn't have time for her) but i like thistle better... :3 i usually call her hedgepig though!


----------



## luvnfitz (Apr 8, 2011)

my hedgehog's name is fitzgerald & i have two dachsunds, parker & penelope!


----------



## Paprika<3 (Apr 4, 2011)

i love the name thistle!! just saying vair cute =]


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

My hedgie name ideas (No hedgehog YET) are pickles for a boy (I'm iffy on potato and sonic as names) and Iris and Sparrow for a girl and our two dogs are Domino-black and white spotted, and Rudy-completely black with white stripe down his chest (like a tuxedo!). They are both shihpoos, a shihtzu poodle mix


----------



## PeekaBoo22 (May 16, 2011)

My baby boy is Peekaboo, since he likes to burrow under blankets & stick his nose out & peek out at me haha, and i say baby.. but he is almost a year and half old now.. but he'll always be my baby 

also, momma-to-be of twin boy sugar gliders, Pixel & Rocky 
only three more weeks until i bring them home!
So excited & love all of my boys!!


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't gotten my boy yet, but I have two names picked out. Icarus and Apollo. The deciding factor will probably be his personality. I'm seeing Icarus as the playful name and Apollo if he's a laid-back dude. 

I also have a 2 year old BoxerXLabrador named Oliver and 3 lady rats: Nyx, Rory (short for Rorschach), and Isabelle (Izzy). And two kitties named Kingsley and Seymour. I'm weird with names.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Let's see, this is both past and present animals...

Hedgehog Girls (Mine & Friends): Calista, Esmerelda, Isabella, Mishka, Amy Rose, Scarlett, Roxy Elvira of Transylvania, Hamish, Cotton, Amethyst
Hedgehog Boys (Mine & Friends): Harvey, Clivo, Charlie, Trio, Cisco, PJ, Grantius Noble Deal
Dog Girls: Laci, Precious, Blackie, Fluff, Rosie, Dixie, Rox
Dog Boys: BooBoo, Oscar, Mister, Rascal, Little Man, Booger, Baxter, Wolf, Bowser
Horse Girls: Lilly, Aleerah, Akeerah
Horse Boys: Dan and Pie
Rabbit Girls: Roche, Mara, Honey, Gracie, Victori, Black Beauty, Hawty
Rabbit Boys: Blaze N' Fire, Houston, Brock, Neptune, Hawt Dem, Choco-booty
Pig Boys: Moonshine and Gir
Rat Girls: Mama, Squeak, Yaz, BonBon, Cutie-Pie, Jackie, Ruby, Powder, Brownie
Rat Boys: Baldie, Camaro, Yamaha, Killer
Degu Girls: Bonnie, Christy, Trish, Zakira
Degu Boys: Clyde, Jak, Nathan
Snake Girls: Lillith, Flower, Striker, Sheila, Sarah
Snake Boys: Gallint, Tristan, Cal
Mouse Girls: Goldie, Trix, Stacey, Vicky, Chunk
Mouse Boys: Squirt and Nutter-Butter
Chicks: Fat Albert, Kii, and Peep

I could keep going with the chickens, hamsters, geckos, gliders, chinchillas, gerbils, cavies, ducks, turkeys, guineas, fish, etc. but I'm getting tired :lol: I will include another though! My deer Fred


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hedgehog: Male, Albino 
Name: Chocolate

Cat: Female, Calico
Name: Loretta

Teddy Bear Hamster: Male, Peach/Blonde w/ White
Name: Rainbow


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

I have my hedgehog named Winchester Honeybear. I also have a very mixed dog(hes about 5 different breeds), he is tiny and his name is Ziggy, as well as Soprano who is a Shih Tzu. Then i have Freddy the red eared slider turtle, and Bishness the Betta fish! I definitely wish i had more animals.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

After doing extensive research on African names in general, and Japanese, Chinse and Korean names for poke, stick, hedgehog, sharp, a ball, tiny, spiky and after looking at pages and pages of exotic names in every language you can imagine, I saw a critter of some sort named "Snork" and somehow over a couple days, that morphed into "Snarf". I had never heard of the dude from Thundercats. Everyone else apparently has. :lol: 

If we change Pesto's name, I am leaning towards "Shiso" (an herb used in Japanese cooking, similar to basil) but we have to spend some time with him: "Pesto" may be a perfect or "Shiso" may be lousy ". :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Shiso crazy! :lol: 
I like Shiso. I like Pesto.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

My new hedgie's name is Nova ( She's champagne and usually balled up, reminding me of a star)
I have a corn snake named Maize ( original, I know)


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> Let's see, this is both past and present animals...
> 
> Hedgehog Girls (Mine & Friends): Calista, Esmerelda, Isabella, Mishka, Amy Rose, Scarlett, Roxy Elvira of Transylvania, Hamish, Cotton, Amethyst
> Hedgehog Boys (Mine & Friends): Harvey, Clivo, Charlie, Trio, Cisco, PJ, Grantius Noble Deal
> ...


You have a FULL house! :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: Yeah but I love every minute of it!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

how did you get a pet deer???


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

My uncle and one of his employees was going to town and they got about 1 mile up the road and a baby deer ran out in front of the car, they swerved and missed him. He was about 1-2 days old, there was a dead doe that appeared to have recently had a baby laying in the ditch, she had been hit by a car. They assumed it was his mother, but they did stay for a couple hours and made him cry to see if another one would come but he just cried and stood at the doe, so they brought him back here. We didn't know of any wildlife rescues at that time so we raised him and once weaned, he was free to come and go as he pleased, after a couple weeks he left, he'd be like 4-5 years old this year I think. Last time we saw him was last year with a doe


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I have.. 
A Female Russian Blue named Jinxy
A Female Bulloxer named Bellatrix
A Female Hedgehog named Nyx

 

I love the name Lily, Luna, Emma.. I wanted to do a theme with the hedgies because Judge (My fiance) is wanting to get one as well and wanted to name mine Sally then He would name his Jack :lol: (<-- Big Nightmare Before Christmas Fan) to match mine.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

My hedgie is Squiggy, I was watching Meerkat Manor and heard the name, then loved it :lol: 

2 cats: 1yr old tabby/white female Jade, 2yr old solid fluffy black Nova

Betta Fish: Whiskey, who swims in a pasta sauce jar after her tank was broken by Jade :roll: Hence, Whiskey in the jar :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hedgies: Harvey and Izzy (Isabelle)
Dogs: Cap'n Crunch (Akita and Huskey mix) and Betty Lou (Treeing Walker Hound)
Cats: Steve (Orange Tabby) and Five (gray and white)


----------



## thegabibee (Aug 14, 2011)

My dogs names are Chica and Hiccup.
When I get my hedgie his name will be Lester, but if I get a girl her name will be Harriet.
I'm kinda hoping when I get to the breeder I'll see one and fall in love with it regardless of gender, so I came prepared. :mrgreen:


----------

